# Fishing Saturday and/or Sunday



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

Again, boat is in the shop and I'm looking to go fish saturday or sunday somewhere in the galveston bay area (would also go to Tri-bay area or Sabine). I live in the Heights near downtown Houston, willing to throw in 50 bucks plus I'll bring my own food/drinks, tackle, gear. I figure this could be a good opportunity to meet some other 2coolers although I'm not happy about my $1500 boat repair bill or it being in the shop during a good weekend :headknock

PM me or text/call me 248-941-6041 Erik


----------



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

**248-941-6941


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I live in Missouri City area have a shallow water boat and will do well with guest


----------



## Jaker_cc (Apr 11, 2013)

.


----------



## Todd Sisung (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm going out of Galveston Saturday docked at del sol...


----------

